# RVH - Advice Please new to this - IVF or ICSI treatment



## gm81 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi There,

I was looking some advice or help, my husband and my self have recently been put on waiting list for IVF ICSI treatment in Royal Victoria Hospital Belfast. 
I am 34 my husband 39 we have had the various tests, it seems that the results of the tests and scans on myself seem that I am all good, I apparently had plenty of eggs and the Dr (DR Williamson) seemed pretty happy.
My husbands semen analysis was not so positive, this has shown that he has a low sperm count.

Although we knew had a problem as we have been trying to conceive for around 5 years ( we have not used contraception), but have taken it a little more seriously the past 3, it has still came as a shock, to know we need treatment. Although the Dr has told us continue to try to conceive naturally as there is still a chance.

Dr Williamson has placed us on waiting list, which will be around 7 months, this was back in November 15, I rang the RVH today to see how far up the list we where, the lady said that we should receive our acceptance letter in June then we can make an appointment which should take around 3 months, which should mean we go back around September.

I am so new to this and not sure what it all means, could anyone help me? 

I was wondering what my next steps are, when we finally get to the RVH after 10 months what happens, do we start treatment? 

What are our options. This is funded by the NHS, I am not even sure how many goes we get is it just the 1? 

I know I was probably already told all this but not sure anything sunk in at appointment, the doctor was lovely but I was in shock.

Sorry if i come across as daft, just concerned about our chances… 
Is there anyone who has been in or is in a similar situation that can help give me some advice on my next step or share their story?

Any response would be much appreciated xxxx
GM xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi gm 
So sorry to hear you have to go through this awful journey. When you get your appointment with rvh they will start you on down regulating on your next period. You wil dr for 3-5 weeks depending on the hospital schedule. Then you will have a bleed, then you will start your injections. At your next appointment you will be given your drugs and the nurse will teach you how to inject yourself. You will inject for around 9-13 days and you will have a couple of monitoring scans and once you're ready they will schedule you for egg collection. On day of ec your hubby will give a sample while you're in recovery and then the lab takes over. 

You will gat a call on day 1 to tell you how many eggs fertilised. Then they will transfer your best embryo on day 3. If you have a few embryos they will be frozen for use later. Here in Northern Ireland we only get one funded NHS go. My advice is get a good fertility vitamin for both you and DH and eat as healthily as possible in the run up to treatment. I wish you all the luck in the world x


----------

